# Auto Ak-47 & Lowryder #2



## jnyce1320 (Oct 17, 2008)

Finally I recieved my Lowlife Auto AK-47 and Loweryder #2 seeds from Attitude Seeds today, highly recomended. I also recieved BONUS seeds with my order. All G13 LABS: (1) Fem. Northern Lights, (1) Fem Durban Poison, and (10) Power Skunk. Probly wont grow these for a while because of my auto's 18/6 light scheme. They came in Monday but i kept missing the delivery guy. 5 days total including weekend.

Germinating only (5) Auto Ak-47's and (5) Loweryder today, paper towel method. Hoping for a mixed male-female ratio for breeding more seeds. D*** seeds are expensive!!!! Also picked up Botanicares Pure Blend Pro Soil and Fox Farm Big Bloom nutes today, (10) 3-gallon buckets, (10) 5.5" Square buckets, and a PH up-down kit. Local store didnt have Pro-Mix soil w/ Miccorihzae so will go across town to another shop tommorow. Will buy Biobizz Bio-Bloom and Botanicare Cal-Mag Plus in a couple weeks, funds are a little low, quality growing isn't cheap! 

Grow Area is partial bedrom closet 63wx24dx63h covered with mylar. 600W HPS in cooltube with air being exhausted out of area with 6" ducting and 6" 424cfm fan.
Nutes and grow setup credited by Richy-B!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 17, 2008)

nice... gl


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 17, 2008)

Setup


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 17, 2008)

Good luck I will be watching this grow.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 17, 2008)

Sweet man can't wait, good luck!


----------



## sliderz (Oct 18, 2008)

nice set up i like the double cooltubes good look with the grow


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 18, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> nice set up i like the double cooltubes good look with the grow


 
LOL its not double cooltubes its only one. My mylar is that good or u must be REALLY high lmao?


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok its been 48 hours and still nothin. Not one single seed even cracked yet. When i germinated my bagseeds they were 1/2" or longer within 24hours. Only thing different is that i put them ontop of my computer this time. Maybe it was to hot. Now they are under my couch.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

My autos usually crack on day three.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 19, 2008)

okk..... thanks for the reasuarnce. If they arent poped open by tommorow afternoon im going to try the cup of water method.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok its been 4 days of germination
Auto AK-47: 2 of 5 have atleast a half inch root. Other 2 have a little spout breaking thru and the last seed just cracked open.
Lowryder#2: 2 of 5 have about a 1/4 inch root. Other three are cracked open

I have a question theres white little fuzzy hairs type things growing on the seeds while they are in water. I change filtered water everyday for the two days since i changed germ.technique. Is this mold or bacteria and will this damage my seeds? Reguardless tommorow moring im planting these seeds in 5.5inch square pots, this is taking long. Wish me luck!


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 21, 2008)

For my White Russians and Hindu Kush seeds.  All germed by the end of day 2 but some did go onto midway on day 4.  Good Luck. I'm tuning in.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yea this morning not much of a differene. I forgot that i turned my computer off last night so the water was very cold. DAMNIT im planting 2 of 5 lowryder seeds and 3 of 5 ak-47 seeds as of now. The other seeds are cracked and showing inside i just have to keep the water warm. How much longer should i wait untill i just give up on the remaining seeds and start to germ the rest of my seeds.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 22, 2008)

i wouldnot give up yet.i have had some seeds take over a week to pop.9-10 days


----------



## JBonez (Oct 22, 2008)

please edit your post OP, the delivery method should not be posted on this forum. I plan on ordering from them, and personally would rather that customs didnt know how they were shipped.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 27, 2008)

On friday both of the (2) planted Lowryder#2 seeds sprouted thru the soil. Only (1) of the Auto AK-47's broke thru. Lowryders are much bigger also.
Today I finished preparing the grow area puttin down white panda plastic on the ground to cover the carpet. I also planted the remanding (3) Lowryder #2 seeds and (3) of the Auto AK-47 seeds.

First pic is complete setup with bagsseed plants that are almost 2 months. 2nd pic is the auto ak-47, 3rd and 4th are the (2) Lowryder#2's


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 28, 2008)

My soil dries out quickly and my humidity is around like 23%. I need to invest in a humidifier.........


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 28, 2008)

I also got rid of the clear dishes under the pots to save more space to plants can be closer underneath the light


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 28, 2008)

nice looking sett up looks very pro bro.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sry i havent been on here in a while. So far I have 5 LR2s going and 4 Auto AK-47. Six of the AK seeds were shitty and never germed right. The first two LR2s that i planted are females. Showed its sex monday! Super fast it was only 2 weeks. I transplanted them in 3 gallon containers today. Ill post up pics tommorow morning.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Nov 12, 2008)

Its amazing how fast these lowryders grow. Looks like the bag seeds likes the new nutes.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Nov 12, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## daf (Nov 12, 2008)

nice pics i am germionating the same strains


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 13, 2008)

looking great. keep doing what u doing. they looking great.


----------



## tesla (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Luck, nice setup. Ak-47 is my overall favorite choice in weed.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 13, 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6c3emqC6aw

I can't see the word Lowryder without humming this!

maybe you should play it to your ladies and watch em bop in the breeze!


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*They look watered slightly too much. They should be more perky. Check out the wet/dry cycle in my sig, should help you buddy! Good luck and green mojo with these babies!!!*


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 13, 2008)

looking good can't wait to see more


----------



## jnyce1320 (Nov 13, 2008)

The bigger four plants are my bag seeds people......FYI

I dont know whats up with my bag seeds but 2 are looking better after nute feeding but the other 2 are still droopy. I think its that miricale grow bullcrap that had to do with it im not sure. 

One more of my LR2s showed up as a male yesterday. Now i know i can atleast pollinate. How much longer should i leave the male in there before the sacs start to open. I was going to do the sepeate and leave in window sill then put plant in plastic bag for sacs to open but i dont know how much longer till i seperate because these grow so fast!


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*It may be the miracle grow. What kind and at what % of the reccomended dose are you giving?*


----------



## jnyce1320 (Nov 13, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *It may be the miracle grow. What kind and at what % of the reccomended dose are you giving?*


 
Yea its the MG potting mix that says it makes your plants more bushier and thats exactly how my bagseed plants look....like bushes, branches arent streching at all. Im watering my plants with 1/4 dosage nutes. 

And thanks your sticky has givin me more knowlege on watering..... Ive been watering to much..... I thought having the soil dry out a little was bad because they would dry out within 24hrs


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 13, 2008)

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> The bigger four plants are my bag seeds people......FYI
> 
> I dont know whats up with my bag seeds but 2 are looking better after nute feeding but the other 2 are still droopy. I think its that miricale grow bullcrap that had to do with it im not sure.
> 
> One more of my LR2s showed up as a male yesterday. Now i know i can atleast pollinate. How much longer should i leave the male in there before the sacs start to open. I was going to do the sepeate and leave in window sill then put plant in plastic bag for sacs to open but i dont know how much longer till i seperate because these grow so fast!


 
In your earlier posts you said you were using fox farms ferts and Botanicares Pure Blend Pro Soil. So my question is where is the Miracle Grow being used?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you using teh MG soil that feeds for 3 months? If so you should'nt be feeding them any nutes at all. Also are you using the moisture control potting soil?


----------



## jnyce1320 (Nov 13, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> In your earlier posts you said you were using fox farms ferts and Botanicares Pure Blend Pro Soil. So my question is where is the Miracle Grow being used?


 
Only the bagseed plants were planted in MG soil in beer cups. Yes the one with moisture control and 3 months of nutes. I transplanted them into 8inch pots using Pro-Mix Bx soil. Again only the bagseeds started in MG soil. My autos are all in Pro-Mix BX soil. Using Fox Farm Big Bloom and Botanicares Pure Blend Pro Soil nutes. Plan on Getting Botanicares Cal-Mag and BioBizz Bloom when funds are looking better.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice man ya LR grow hella fast. Keep up the good job.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Nov 14, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me how long i should leave that male with the rest of the crop?


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 3, 2008)

Not long, maybe a couple days. Looks good so far. How are they doing now?


----------



## jnyce1320 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry guys I havnt been on in a minute but heres two of my Lr2's that have about a week or two left. Trics are still clear. I was really disapointed in the yield tho. They are only about a foot tall. Room doesnt really smell at all, smells like fruity plants. 
I have a question, are the pistils supposed to change brown already i thought they change when they are drying. Some of the pistals are still clear tho. And the Lr2s there are calyx that havnt completly bloomed but have a few pistils that are already brown coming out of them, will they bloom even if they are brown. (see pic below)
I pollentated one other Lr2 and one other AK-47 hopefully i can get some seeds. I also have one other AK-47. So total of 5 plants.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Dec 11, 2008)

pics


----------



## daf (Dec 11, 2008)

they look awesome dude


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 11, 2008)

Cheers for the females!
I'm also starting a lowrider grow soon.. Will keep an eye on your girls.. See how they turn out!
Post them pics soon


----------



## jnyce1320 (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks guys. i think im ganna germ the rest of my lowryders this weekend


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 12, 2008)

I just popped the same 2 strains. Great minds think alike.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow Ok I Pulled Two Of Those Lr#2 And I Noticed That Those Little Thingys Arent Calyx They Are Seed Pods!!!!! My Whole Damn Crop Are Seeds. Hundreds And Thousands Of Them!!! Yea Call Me Captain Dumb ***!!!! No Bud This Harvest!


----------



## jnyce1320 (Dec 20, 2008)

Question is i thought seeds fall off the plant?? They are still like in the covering?


----------



## ms4ms (Dec 20, 2008)

if i read that last post right. The plants look good and will have good smoke. What light did you flower under?
keep on making it green


----------



## jnyce1320 (Dec 20, 2008)

600hps


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 21, 2008)

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> My soil dries out quickly and my humidity is around like 23%. I need to invest in a humidifier.........


 
Try moving to the tropics!


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 21, 2008)

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> Wow Ok I Pulled Two Of Those Lr#2 And I Noticed That Those Little Thingys Arent Calyx They Are Seed Pods!!!!! My Whole Damn Crop Are Seeds. Hundreds And Thousands Of Them!!! Yea Call Me Captain Dumb ***!!!! No Bud This Harvest!


 
Look at the bright side; thousands of free seeds.

Whose the daddy?


----------



## marcnh (Dec 28, 2008)

they could be empty calyxes.  snip a few off, you'll see.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 29, 2008)

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> Wow Ok I Pulled Two Of Those Lr#2 And I Noticed That Those Little Things Arent Calyx They Are Seed Pods!!!!! My Whole Damn Crop Are Seeds. Hundreds And Thousands Of Them!!! Yea Call Me Captain Dumb ***!!!! No Bud This Harvest!


 
*Your Pot will still be smokable and you will have a good seed stash for some future grows.:hubba:*
*You can always take care of your MP Friends with all those Auto seeds you will have :hubba: :hubba: *
*If it were me I would finish it out just like you would have without the seeds and all will be good *
*Your weed wont be as good but look @ it as a learning experience!!*
*I have had lots of problems with my current grow. But I will make something out of it.*
*Make sure when you are done with this grow you give everything a good cleaning to kill off all that pollen.*


* GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR FINISH  *​


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah, i agree..clean everything u used in the grow area off real good and very carefully...  u should use ff oceans forrest soil with some superthrive b+,bio bizz-bloom, sweet leaf, voodoo juice, (for better nute intake/ bigger roots) with all the other nutes u have already.and def get that humidifier!  and u should really alternate ur feedings..(so no more over-watering)..water one day then feed with nutes the next day..once a day and in the morn or when lights first comes on....i read richie's journals too,(both of them! whew**! took 2 wks, he got it down to a science) and your lr2's should have been way bigger..i wouldn't tell u nothing wrong...what i listed here and LEARNED is what i'm gonna b using/doing, and then some with my autos.......still buying equiptment...look at it this way,,,@ least u wont have to buy any seeds for a while...ps: use the hardest, darkest seeds with tiger looking stripes on em' those are the most mature and best...trust me i'm no expert..I got interested in growing in 06' and iv'e been reading books,watching a friend grow,listening,reading these forums since oct. 1st, 2007 and joined this in dec. 2008!! (got in some trouble and [email protected]#** my whole process up!) i'm a newbie, with a "half-way-through-grow" experience/completed under my belt.(12 NON-AUTO, NON-FEM, 4 DIFF. STRAINS, 2MO INTO VEGGING @ THAT!)... but with a lotta knowledge in my head...MY POINT....U LIVE AND LEARN, AND THAT'S WHAT HAPPEND TO ME AND U...NOW RECOUP, REGROUP, AND GROW DEM GIRLS!!! U ONLY FAIL WHEN U GIVE UP TRYING!!!!!


----------



## jnyce1320 (Feb 9, 2009)

i also didnt use cal-mag with my filtered water that couldnt have suffered from my yield cause of the calcium and magnisem defectioncy. i been tryin to germ some of my ak seeds from my stash and im having no luck.


----------

